# contact lenses



## djm902 (Nov 30, 2006)

hey everyone
was just checking to see if anyone knew anything about
contact lenses?
do u need a persriction,how comfortable are they,how long can they be worn for, is there a one size fits all, and is there a good place to get them online


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

*long but worth it.*

If your vision is fine you do not need a prescription for FX lenses but you do need an eye exam to get the measurements of your eyes.
benefit there is that many optometrists carry FX lenses in their office and can fit you for a pair on site. if they don't have the lenses they can order them for you.
be sure that when you do see the Doc to let him/her know that you want FX lenses.

FX lenses can be found in a number of places online, if you are curious about a site you find, check the buyer reviews and don't be afraid to ask here about the site

FX lenses are awkward at first to wear but you do get used to them. you may see a edge of color when you blink or move your eyes too quickly, that is normal.
Recommended wearing time is 4-6 hours starting at 2-4 hours and moving it up incrementally. however, some people can wear the lenses for 12-18 hours with out problem. slowly up the hours until you find a time duration that you can wear the lenses comfortably.

If your vision gets blurry stop wearing your lenses for 2 days to a week and if the blur persists then call your optometrist and make an appointment and let them know how long you were routinely wearing the lenses to see if they are the cause.
Prolonged wearing of FX lenses can cause blurred vision or blindness so be careful and don't wear them longer that you are comfortable.

other than all that it is basic care and cleaning and general rules:
don't sleep with them in, don't share the lenses, use lens cleaner to wash them, properly store them, etc.

hope that has answered your questions


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

Remember that if you have a drink, you will still need to take them out before you go to sleep/pass out....

i wanted some, but I'm afraid to risk it at my own party, as I tend to stay drinking until the last person has left/passed out before I crawl my way bedwards, and I don't guarantee I'd remember to remove them!


----------



## Urshag (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't wear contact lenses normally, but I did buy a pair for this Halloween. What is a good multi-purpose solution? Plus, after I use them can I store them in one of those contact lens cases till next Halloween?


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

Well im gonna be honest with you i wouldnt store and reuse a set of contacts after one year no matter what anyone says. I mean why risk anything these are the only two eyes you have. A lot will dissagree with me and thats fine but i would not do it but again thats just me...


----------



## Urshag (Jul 31, 2006)

Well if someone pays $80.00 for a set of costume contact lenses I doubt they are going to use them once and then toss them.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

a good solution is Opti-Free or any no rub solutions,
be sure to read the box and see if it says they can be used as eye drops because some solutions can't and once you put the lenses in the solution and case you need to wait 8 hours before you can put them back in your eyes. if you don't it's like putting pepper spray in your eyes....

anyhow i agree with toetag, don't put them in a case and let them sit for a year. 
if you intend to wear them more often (like once a week) then leaving them in the case is fine, just be sure to rinse them well with lens cleaner before putting them in. 
for no reason should you let contacts sit in a case for a year and expect to be able to wear them.


----------



## Urshag (Jul 31, 2006)

Well there must be some way of storing them for long periods of time.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

not really... maybe freezing but that's likely to destroy them.....

contact lenses degrade over time and the edges get thinner, holes develop and the lens itself just gets ruined
with FX lenses the paint can start to fade or wash off into the solution through osmosis (which is why your not supposed to wear them too long)
another thing is that the solution will dry up, either be seeping into the plastic of the case or just evaporating so unless your checking them on a weekly basis the lenses will eventually dry out (had that happen to me)

all in all if your going to buy the lenses they are worth wearing out more than just on halloween. if treated and handled right the lenses can last up to a year or more, but as for just letting them sit in a case for a year it's not worth the $80 for lenses.

on that note they should make FX lenses like the one day disposable lenses for people that only want them for one time use.


----------



## Urshag (Jul 31, 2006)

Well if I have to check the case, clean and refill the solution once a week I will. I want to get as much use out of these as I can, and I only plan on wearing them a few times a year.


----------



## Highball (May 26, 2008)

This will be my 2nd year with a pair of white out lens , all I did was keep FRESH saline solution in the case through out the year. I did wear them once in a while, just to be a freak  ,I mean to freak out people. I do wear contacts and am able to keep up with the routine of changing the solution, that is the most important thing IMO.
Highball


----------



## Urshag (Jul 31, 2006)

That's cool. What kind of solution did you use and how often did you have to change it?


----------



## Highball (May 26, 2008)

RENU Multiplus and I changed it about once a month (more or less).
Highball


----------



## Urshag (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks Highball! That's exactly the info I was looking for.


----------



## Highball (May 26, 2008)

Just remember if they start to bother you, dont keep using them. It probably means the contacts are not good for your eyes. I usually only wear them for 3-4 hrs at a time , total time worn on this pair is only around 16hrs. Ive also cleaned them very well before putting them away. If you dont wear contacts and dont know how to maintain them then you really should ask an eye doctor . This is something that I have done but is not what I would suggest that you do, especially if you dont wear contacts. Your best bet would be BUY them, USE them , PITCH them. Seems like a waste but much safer that way.
Highball


----------



## reaper (Aug 10, 2007)

My wife is a contact lens tec. They have contacts for Halloween-http://www.wild-eyes.com/flash.htm 
She spoke to one of the docs and he gave the ok, I can have a pair for free left over from last year, and yes, they do make a solution so you can store them over the years.
All the pairs that had black in them turned white. According to ceba, its perfectly normal and safe. So Im getting a pair of knock outs, turned white outs for free!!


----------



## Urshag (Jul 31, 2006)

That's really cool! What kind of a solution is it that was recommended to store them with?


----------



## reaper (Aug 10, 2007)

Renu MuliPlus, and as mentioned before, change the solution about once a month.
I tried them on today! I had to have my wife put them in and they fit well. I had a problem putting them in, but no prob taking them out.
Ill post pics later tonight, after she gets off work, Ill try to put them in again.
never mind, was able to get them myself!!!


----------



## Valkryie (Sep 17, 2008)

*I think it depends on the quality of the lenses*

I have several experiences with custom contacts. I admit, the red vampire pair I had were only good for one year and I tossed them. I suspect the same for this year's new black pinpoints, but I didn't pay a lot of money for them, altho' they are prescription.

However, I have a pair of Minnesota Vikings contact lenses obtained thru my eye doctor, and they've been good for several years. They also cost considerably more than my Halloween lenses, so I expected them to last longer.


----------



## Zombie_Maiden (Sep 12, 2008)

I wear costume contacts everyday they are comfortable and if get them from eye masters they will last about a year and some good sites for them are: 
contactlensheaven.com
9mmsfx.com 
vampfangs.com
fxeyes.com


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I got vamire red lences last year and they were great! I still have them and yes, sometimes I still wear them out just for kicks. lol! I could wear mine all day with out a problem. The vision was fine although I could see a thin transparent red outer ring but you stop noticing it. Here's some pics because I know everyone on this forum likes to see pics! lol


----------



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

thatblue and red is awesome!


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

My son has a couple of pairs..one red pair and a yellow pair with cat-like pupils. He seems to be able to wear them with no problems.

I tried them once and they irritated the bejeasus out of my eyes after only a few minutes. I also had trouble removing them, resulting in my great-niece and nephew learning some interesting new vocabulary...

Shame..'cos I loved the effect.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

macsrealm said:


> thatblue and red is awesome!


Thanks! Its what happens when I get bored.


----------



## kenswift (Jun 29, 2009)

I had lasik surgery about 2 years ago. Can I wear Halloween contacts?


----------



## ZombieHunter (Jul 17, 2009)

kenswift said:


> I had lasik surgery about 2 years ago. Can I wear Halloween contacts?


I don't see why not. Since you had the surgery so long ago, I think your eyes have healed by now. . But yea the contacts aren't prescription so they won't affect your vision. Just make sure to keep some contact formula eye drops with you.

Bottom line though, you should check with your eye doctor first. I wouldn't invest the money if you can't wear them.


----------



## Stitches (Jun 14, 2009)

I have the blue RAVE blacklight lenses. They look awesome! I got mine from the Contact Lens company when I was at Midwest Haunters Convention. They can be VERY uncomfortable at first, but I got used to mine. You just have to wear them a bunch of times. I am even planning to get others.


----------



## ZombieHunter (Jul 17, 2009)

Stitches said:


> I have the blue RAVE blacklight lenses. They look awesome! I got mine from the Contact Lens company when I was at Midwest Haunters Convention. They can be VERY uncomfortable at first, but I got used to mine. You just have to wear them a bunch of times. I am even planning to get others.


Midwest haunt convention? The one that was in st. Louis this past march? I was there!


----------



## SweeneyTodd (Jul 23, 2009)

one of my friends bought contact lenses and they did not receive them because the order was held. It was held because she apparently needed a doctor's note even for the costume lenses. so im not sure if that means you need a prescription. but make sure you know before you buy because those lenses are expensive!


----------



## absintheminded (Jul 20, 2009)

Any regular cleaning solution would work, and like any pair of contacts. Every three months I would clean and change the solution of the contacts, maybe even sooner. They should be fine, you just don't want the solution to dry up and or make slimey crud on the lenses. They shouldn't be any different than any other lenses.


----------



## ZombieHunter (Jul 17, 2009)

absintheminded said:


> Any regular cleaning solution would work, and like any pair of contacts. Every three months I would clean and change the solution of the contacts, maybe even sooner. They should be fine, you just don't want the solution to dry up and or make slimey crud on the lenses. They shouldn't be any different than any other lenses.




They aren't. But likeyou said, they have to be baby'd. And the solution will evaporate really fast if kept somewhere warm. I had mine in my car for about a week and almost all the solution dried up.


----------

